# Help locating a modder



## pfisto (Feb 28, 2012)

Good afternoon,
Ok not sure if this is the right place to post this but.... I had bought a custon modded surefire from a modder thru this forum about 4 years ago. He lives in Tewksbury new jersey. I would like to cxontact him about some more work but I have no Idea what his contact info is. Can someone help
Thanks Mike


----------

